# temp



## lefty (Aug 23, 2006)

what is the ultimate temp ur grow room should b at. i was thinking from 72-78 degrees . should this b at all times or how does this work . when i sut the lights out (12 hours or ehat ever)should the temp go down. does this change when u are trying to force buds ? oh so many questions ill try to look this stuff up but just wanted to no what u professionals think ....lefty of course the temp will go down when the lights are out but not if i am regylating heat myslf w/ air conditioing ,heater ect.....thanx all


----------



## monkey (Aug 23, 2006)

air in and out 74f...co2 86f...canabiss willl grow good up to 90f with air in and out but at 74f u will get more resin prodution and better yeilds.


----------



## German Gigalo (Aug 23, 2006)

What up lefty. You are right 72-78 is best. If your temps raise a bit during the day, I would not be too concerned with that. There is a natural temp cycle where the temps do spike. But you do want to avoid 90 and above...especially for long periods of time. I would not be too worried about trying to "mimic" the daily temp cycle. You did mention you will be using a heater, so maybe if your plants are outside that would raise a concern. Especially when the lights are off and it gets tooo cold  . Seems like a lot of people are extremely concerned with the "Perfect" temp. Yes mid 70's is perfect, but mid to high 80's are ok too. My baby girls live in a 83-88% paradise and are doing just fine. They be thirsty as shit, but they are happy.

-GG


----------



## lefty (Aug 24, 2006)

i had a buddy whose wife was a blonde(no offence to blondes) and their kids always called their great grandma G.G so one day his wife was writing her(great grandma) a letter and she(the blonde) asked him "how do you spell G.G." THE DUMBEST THING I EVER HEARD .ha! sounds good on the temps. i was just wondering if it starts to go down in temp while the light is at 12/12hrs does this force budding quicker because the temp is falling(such as it does in the fall)? no what i mean?.............lefty


----------

